
Need help authenticating Office 365 Emails - SamCarroll
A number of emails sent and received from one email address and to one email address through a GoDaddy Office 365 email account have been questioned as to the authenticity (whether they have been spoofed).<p>My forensic skills are limited. I am able to provide any details&#x2F;files necessary on the system, the email headers etc..<p>Any interest in helping me arrive at a decision as to confirming or otherwise the authenticity of these emails is greatly appreciated.
======
dubyabee2
I have the same issue, but this will usually tell me the issue:
[https://mxtoolbox.com/EmailHeaders.aspx](https://mxtoolbox.com/EmailHeaders.aspx)
however arguing with MS on how to configure exchange correctly is
frustrating...

------
annoyingnoob
Paste the headers into Microsoft's tool here:
[https://testconnectivity.microsoft.com](https://testconnectivity.microsoft.com)

~~~
SamCarroll
Would you be willing to chat with me on this topic in a recorded situation for
publishing on a podcast?

